# Headlight assembly aftermarket



## Eric Sakai (May 28, 2014)

Does anyone have 1st hand experience in installing aftermarket headlight assembly for 2004 GTO?

As you know there is not much room between the headlight assembly and the battery.

The LED projectors appear big, sticking out back towards the battery. The HID has the stick-on box. So which one is easier to install, with respect to having enough room by the battery?

Aloha,
Eric


----------

